# Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?



## Pal_Calimero (13. Juli 2011)

*Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede bzw.  irgendwelche besondere Merkmale zwischen  AMD 990X/SB950, AMD 970/SB950,  AMD 990FX/SB950?

Mir bislang bekannte Unterschiede:
AMD 970 -22 Lanes - 1x16 + 6 - unterstützt IOMMU
AMD 990X - 22 Lanes- 1x16/2x8 - (CrossfireX) + 6 - unterstützt 2-way SLI & IOMMU
AMD 990FX - 42 Lanes - 2x16/4x8 (CrossfireX) + 10 -unterstützt 3-way SLI & IOMMU

Aktuell unterscheiden sich preislich minimal: das                 GA-990XA-UD3 und GA-970A-UD3. 

Hab ich den irgendwelche bedenkliche Nachteile, wenn ich das 970A nehme?  Bei mir kommt sowieso kein SLI/Crossfire in Frage ~ doch wie fällt die  Qulität/Übertaktbarkeit zwi. d. unterschiedlichen Chipsätze aus?

Welche Mainboard-Hersteller bevorzugt ihr und weshalb?



Falls ich im falschen Unterforum bin, bitte einfach verschieben


----------



## unterseebotski (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Also das Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 interessiert mich auch.

Allerdings bin ich noch skeptisch, weil ich mal ein GA-790x... hatte und das war buggy. Konnte zB keine 140W-CPUs vertragen, obwohl dafür spezifiziert (es stellte sich heraus, dass ein HW-Bug dies verhinderte, daher nur 125W-CPUs möglich waren), außerdem war der SATA-Controller auch komisch. Hat beim Booten immer wieder die HDDs schreibgeschützt. Ist bei der Systemplatte eher unpraktisch. 
Hab mir eigentlich geschworen, keine Gigabyte-Boards mehr zu kaufen bzw. erst wenn sie ne Weile auf dem Markt sind.

Wie sind denn Gigabyte Boards allgemein so?


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Test von AM3+ Boards sind noch rar, v.a. mit dem Bulldozer drauf  Daher kann man zu den OC-Potentialen der einzelnen Boards nocht nichts sagen. I.d.R. sollte ein 970er Chipsatz ausreichen, z.B. 

ASUS M5A97 Pro, 970 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFX0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder ASRock 970 Extreme4, 970 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bisher war es so, dass ein FX-Chipsatz neben Crossfire-Nutzern auch an Extrem-Überakter gerichtet war, also z.B. im BIOS noch mehr OC-Optionen möglich waren.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

@unterseebotski

Kann ich dir ja nicht sagen. 

@Softy

Das klingt schon mal interessant. Allerdings möchte ich kein ASRock in mein Gehäuse haben, Asus wäre schmerzgrenze^^. Ich finde z.B. von Asus das Support einfach miserabel. Da ist Gigabyte um einiges vorraus, selbst für d. gleichen bzw. niedrigen Preis hat man mehr Ausstattung drin. Schade finde ich, das kaum MSI Board gibt... wow 4 Stück


----------



## oGuzee (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Also was du gegen ASRock hast verstehe ich nicht.. die sind mittlerweile auf dem Niveau von Asus und Gigabyte!

MSI Boards würde ich meiden, bei den wirklich nur eine GraKa kaufen


----------



## unterseebotski (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Ich hatte mal nen ASrock, das legendäre ...939 Dual SATA... mit PCI-E und AGP Steckplatz.
War ein cooles Board, aber zum Übertakten gabs nicht wirklich viele Möglichkeiten. Würde auch wieder nen ASrock nehmen, allerdings sind die mittlerweile auch was Preise angeht auf dem Niveau von Asus und Gigabyte. 

Hab grad auf Tomshardware nen Artikel über 990FX-Boards gelesen. Der Chipsatz ist also technisch identisch zum 890FX, lediglich der Sockel unterstützt die 2 neuen Bulldozer-Funktionen.

Angesichts der niedrigen Speicherpreise reizt es mich, auf 8 GB Ram aufzurüsten (mache am PC auch DTP, Photoshop kann das brauchen...). Deswegen dachte ich gleich an ein AM3+ Board, falls ich nächstes Jahr ne Bulldozer-CPU kaufe.

Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem 970X und 990X-Chipsatz (SLI oder Crossfire ist für mich kein Thema), aber evtl. Übertakten, daher eher den 990X. 
Bei Mindfactory gibts das Gigabyte mit 990X und UD3 am Ende für EUR 84,xx. Ne KM-Elektr. Filiale hätt ich in der Stadt, da ist es auch nicht viel teurer.

@oGuzee: auch GraKas von MSI sind gefährlich. Hatte ne HD4870, bei der die Lüftersteuerung nicht geht, ist ein Bug, der nicht bei allen Karten vorkommt, bei meiner schon. Habe sie aber gegen eine Sapphire umtauschen können, der Händler hat das zum Glück akzeptiert (Arlt).


----------



## Pal_Calimero (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Für mich ist Support eben auch sehr entscheidet und da ist MSI/ Gigabyte etwas vorraus. Sicherlich hat da jeder seine Erfahrung gesammelt... aber es ging mir hier nicht um welche Hersteller soll ich nehmen? Sondern eigentlich um die thematik 970 oder 990? 

Ja, das Angebot von MF hab ich auch gesehen, allerdings kostet die 970 bei Caseking auch viel weniger als bei MF


----------



## unterseebotski (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Wie groß ist denn der Preisunterschied zwischen 970 und 990X bzw. 990FX, weil zw. 990X und FX sinds bloß 5-10 Euronen, je nachdem wo man schaut.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Das stimmt. AMD Boards sind irgendwie deutlich billiger als die von Intel. Ob man jetzt wirklich ein 990FX braucht bezweifele ich. Für mich weiterhin nur 970 und 990X interessant und aufgrund d. Preise wird es wohl ein 990X werden.

Ich werd mir Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 holen. Gute preis, gute Support und tolles Board( zumin. sieht es mal nicht schlecht aus )


----------



## unterseebotski (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Und hast du's schon?


----------



## Luemmel (17. Juli 2011)

Benutze selbst das 970 ud3,gutes Board. Hatte zunächst das xa, hatte aber ne macke des SATA controlers. Also kann das 970er empfehlen. Hat auch gekuhlte spawas hinter der CPU, was das 870er nicht hatte


----------



## Rasha (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Also ich habe ein Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5P  und bin damit wirklich zufrieden. Sehr stabiles Board mit viel Platz...zum 790XT, dass ich vorher hatte, hat dies auf jeden Fall einiges mehr mitgebracht.


----------



## unterseebotski (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Also ich hab mir jetzt das GA-990x...-UD3 bestellt mit [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]8 GB Kingston HyperX Arbeitsspeicher  (1600 MHz), die in der Ram-Liste des Boards empfohlen werden.
Mal sehen, was es zu meinem M3A78-T mit DDR2-Ram bringt. Ich werde dann berichten, sobald alles läuft. Kann aber noch ne Weile dauern, weils bei KM-Elektronik noch nicht lieferbar ist. (Ich will es in ner Filiale abholen, weil ich keinen Versand zahlen will.)

[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## unterseebotski (7. August 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

So jetzt läufts (nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten: man sollte keine USB-Tastatur verwenden, mit USB->PS2-Adapter klappte dann plötzlich alles.  )
Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, Win7-Leistungsindex beim Ram und CPU gleich um ein paar Punkte nach oben gegangen. Mal sehen, wie es in nächster Zeit läuft.
Musste mich von meinem FDD-Laufwerk verabschieden (kein Controler mehr) :heul und mein geliebtes Toshiba IDE-DVD-Rom muss nun leider auch draußen bleiben. (kein IDE-Controller mehr)  Es war so treu und hat stets alles ausgelesen. Irgendwann ist es eben Zeit, altgediente Technik rauszuschmeißen...


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> So jetzt läufts (nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten: man sollte keine USB-Tastatur verwenden, mit USB->PS2-Adapter klappte dann plötzlich alles.  )


Das Überrascht mich als aktueller UD3 und ehmaligen UD5 Besitzer 
Tastatur: Logitech G19 

Bios beim UD3: F2
Bios beim UD5: F3


edit: F2 beim UD3
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3894#bios


----------



## unterseebotski (7. August 2011)

*AW: Qualitätsunterschiede der AM3+ Chipsätze und woran die unterschiede bestehen?*

Bei meinem UD3 ist sogar schon das aktuelle Bios drauf gewesen (glaub F3), aber nach einem Warmstart blieb der PC kurz nach dem Post hängen, ins Bios kam man auch nicht, nur nach einem Kaltstart mit Netzstecker zwischendurch ziehen. Dann blieb der PC aber auch oft nach dem Initialisieren der SATA-Laufwerke hängen.
War schon ziemlich sauer und wollte das MoBo schon aus dem Fenster schmeißen, ein Blick ins Support-Forum von Gigabyte hat mich aber gerettet, dort war das Problem mit dem UD3 bekannt und jemand hatte schon nen Lösungsvorschlag gebracht.


----------

